# New Bass Club



## security812

Hello everyone let me start off by wishing eveyone a Merry Christmas.
Now I've been thinking about this for several years now and I think I'm gonna try and get it started for the new year. I think this will work out great for guys/gals that just want to get out there and have fun and meet new people while fishing. I have a lot of details to work out still but this is what I have so far big or small boat as long as it has a livewell I don't care it will be team events 2 persons per boat we'll fish on saturdays probably 8a to 4p lakes I've been thinking about are Nimisila Walborn Leesville Atwood Mogadore Portage Tappan, lakes like that. I think a small annual membership fee of 25$ would be good to get supplies weigh bags scale ect. I was thinking 30$ per tournament per boat 5$ per boat will go to big bass and 5$ will got to the end of year Best Team. Thats all I have so far. I by no means am trying to step on any other clubs toes I know there are a lot of other clubs out there that are similar to what I'm trying to start. I have also gave those clubs great consideration myself but with my family and work schedule they just didnt work out for me. I am very interested in hearing suggestions or criticism. You can email me at [email protected] or call me at 330-844-7277 Thank you ver much


----------



## Skarfer

I know I'd be interested - but out of all those lakes you mentioned........I could only fish 2 of them. Well, I could fish all - but I've got a 150 and most of those I'd be on TM power only........no way I'd do that. 

Your brother thinking about fishing it too??


----------



## poloaman

I like the team format just to far for me hope u get a lot of interest


Polo
Outdoor Hub mobile


----------



## security812

nothing is set in stone yet. Skarfer do you have a buddy that has a smaller boat that you guys could use. yea me and my brother have been talking about starting a team bass club for a while we have a 15 ft with a 9.9 on it but we fish nimisila often and only use the trollin motor. we have also taken it out on tappen without any problems. My goal is to have at least 5 teams to start this club and start asap but i would like eveyones input please teams/people that are interested call or email me with name and phone number and email. I would like to start the club first then hatch out details later at the meetings like lakes to fish rulles fees ect. thank you and merry christmas


----------



## security812

OK I've been working a lot on this. I am trying to meet the needs of everyone interested Springfield Lake I think will be a good location for one of the tournaments and bigger boats can fish too 250hp limit but only between 10am and 7pm and 10hp all the time and Portage Lakes of course would be good for everyone even the all electric boats. I think the 25$ membership fee is good that will cover all the supplies ect. and I'm torn between to tournament fee I was thinking 30-40$$ per tournament but 5$ per boat will go to big bass and 5$ per boat will go to end of year Top Team. It will go something like this

$40.00 per boat per tournament say 10 boats = $400.00
$30.00 for tournament pot = $300.00
$5 for big bass = $50.00
$5 for end of year top team = $50.00
1st 175$
2nd 75$
3rd 50$
BB 50$
and also there will be a point system in affect to decide Top Team
1st 50 pts
2nd 49 pts 
and so on with winner of big bass getting 1pt
no fish caught will get 10pts 
Anyways still trying to figure out what lakes would be good and fair for everyone we will probably fish portage more than once in the schedule and nimisila also. I plan on having and open meeting for anyone that wants to come and hear what i have to say. So please if your interested please contact me at 330 -844-7277 I will have a meeting place, time, and location posted soon Thank you.


----------



## markfish

looks good so far but im thinking like 50.00 per tournament thats only 25.00 each that way mabey you can give trophies to 3 places,and you best start soon on getting permits fot the lakes you want to have tournaments on,we got two boats 1 is a ranger 621v with 225 and a 9.9,so we can fish plenty of lakes but that depends on what days your thinking of sat or sun,and check other tournaments dates you dont want to clash with them and have a poor out come,but im digging it right now i know there is a ton of time in runing a tournament so when your ready to put it together i will get in and mabey get elected on the board,and i might be able to get some outside sponsers but im not going inti there names here in the open air any thing i can do to help pm,ok markfish


----------



## security812

Who would I contact to learn about the permits and does anyone know if there is a cost thank you


----------



## mpd5094

I know Portage and Nimi you contact the Portage Lakes State park. I hosted a benefit tourny at Portage in Sep and they waived the permit fee. I can't remember what the fee would've been. I think you call the MWCD for any of the MWCD lakes. Not sure about the Stark Park lakes, such as Walborn.


----------



## Flipp

I m interested love atwood, how bout berlin anywhere is fine


----------



## markfish

well now i hit the nail on the head see you do need my help,ok yes you do need a permit and yes you half to pay for them but it depends on the size of tournament and there is know way you will get one on any holiday weekend,,,,,,;so heres what you need to do IM, me and i will put you in touch with a name and number,and you can call the portage lakes ranger office and chat with then to,i said there is a lot of work in puting a tournament together,but i may be able to give you some names that do it,ok markfish


----------



## security812

I'm open to anyone that is willing to help out and give information. Lake's that I believe the club will fish will be these Portage, Long, North Reservoir, Nimisila Reservoir, Atwood, and Walborn. Membership fee will be $25.00 per team. If your interested in joining please let me know via email [email protected] please include your names and phone numbers by Jan.30,2012 for everyone that emails me and is interested in the club I will have a meeting set up to go over a few other details. I would like to start off with at least 5 teams thank you


----------



## markfish

how abought portage,,milton,,,west branch,berlin,,skitter and so on them lakes will draw bigger line up and more guys will be willing to give it a chance, but thats just my way of thinking,may be wrong,, but i know for a fact that any tournament on portage in the spring fills up,will talk more markfish


----------



## security812

Ok fellow anglers I have a new idea since I'm not getting the response I hoped for I am going to have an open tournament to promote the new bass club. It will be 100% payout team tournament it will be on a saturday morning and it will be at walborn reservoir I know this will disappoint a few anglers but there are some monsters in there from what I was told and very few tournaments are held there each year I am working on a date and time at this moment tournament fee will be 40$ and 5$ of that will go toward bigbass I will have final details up by morning thank you


----------



## Cull'in

markfish said:


> how abought portage,,milton,,,west branch,berlin,,skitter and so on them lakes will draw bigger line up and more guys will be willing to give it a chance, but thats just my way of thinking,may be wrong,, but i know for a fact that any tournament on portage in the spring fills up,will talk more markfish


You guys trying to start a club or a circuit!?


----------



## security812

I was hoping to start a team bass club and fish a tournament or 2 a month and maybe help out at kids fishing derbey and such but im really not getting a response i was hoping for anyways i am holding a open team bass tournament at walborn reservoir in late april early may to promote the new club. I am not really looking to get a ton of members but a few that just want to fish and have fun


----------



## Nipididdee

Stark Parks is stringent with special event permits- especially bassers  

Be sure to contact them way in advance for permit application and approval along with a crisp franklin bill for "processing".


----------



## Skarfer

I've talked to a buddy of mine and we're both very interested.......just not to sure about how many saturdays we can commit to - I coach my son's baseball and so forth.

I've got a bigger boat we can fish some out of and he's got a flat bottom boat we can fish the smaller lakes from.........

When are you thinking about having a meeting?


----------



## security812

Well I will call stark parks Thursday and get some info if they don't want to help we will move the tournament to nimisila reservoir I was just trying to find a lake that a lot of clubs don't fish that often I will have final info lake date time fee ect.at the first of the year January 2,2012 everything will be posted thanks everyone for the help


----------



## markfish

see it will happen i know if you talked to nip abought more insight details he can help you with linking up with other like say bfl,club and portage lakes bassing club,or goto bass web site and click on starting a new club,and link up there right now its cold out so the responce is going tobe slow but when the weather is getting close to breaking your IM,box will start to fill up, just go a head and count me in,and like i said i can get a few guys to sing up,you just do what you need first and that get a lake lined up first,and then the next one,then the peaces will fall into place,belive me it dont happen over night,but will get it,IM, me and i got some info that you may want to talk abought, did you goto nip;s web site and check on all open dates if not check it out.i just hope cullins dont fish it he will clean are plows ,ha ha, hi nip,ok thanks markfish


----------



## Lewzer

Why don't you just start a bass club and fish the various lakes without the money involved? 
Screw the permits and the money and just show up with your friends at your lake of choice and have an informal bragging rights tourny. 
That will keep the check chasers away and you will probably have more fun as you are fishing and not running a competition and dealing with all the hassles.
Plus with 5 boats, after the permit fees and the tourny toys (scales, etc...), you're not going to have much left for a payout anyways.


----------



## security812

I like the idea of just fishing for bragging rights plus it would do away with the PERMITS


----------



## Nipididdee

Honor or money awards- Stark Parks sees no differences. We are still the color "bass"... 

Take a fishing group there large or small with any weigh-in, they have demanded pre-approval and fee.

Rangers patrol well- Walborn boathouse is manned... I vote play by rules or dont play.

Note: EEI isn't playing there in 2012, unlike previous years 

I do support Stark Parks though for what it's worth. They do a nice job of maintaining public areas, providing outdoor activities and keeping them safe.


----------



## security812

Nip, oh I'm sorry if the last post was misleading i have every intention of playing buy the rules i contacted stark parks today and spoke with a lady explaining to her what my plans were and she is sending me all info needed to hold a tournament at walborn also she stated depending on the size of the club is whether i'm gonna have to pay the app. fee. I do not intend giving us bass anglers a bad name 

now on to business I am going to hold a meet January 27,2012 @ 6:30pm at Schnabs Burgrers in perry twp right across from centeral catholic high school please come out and see what the clubs all about and give suggestions on what you would like to see from the club. hope to see everyone there that is interested thank you


----------



## Nipididdee

> I vote play by rules or dont play


That wasn't intended towards your efforts at all... moreso that DoBass wouldn't succumb to the inflated fee and we're staying out of their sandbox.

The initial email sent to many of us last year (clubs & organizers) from Stark Parks was less than flattering on their part. Their bias was very clear in their presentation and not well thought out, other than prejudices. I guess their end goal was met...

Sadly though, for a small Rec Department that relys upon use of their parks for some revenue I felt they should recognize the amount of exposure positive fishing events can provide- leading to more use...more revenues. The strengths of what was developing with their waterways is how I saw our presence.

There is no fee for large groups of picknicing familes, sailboat clubs, etc. They use similar if not more space for parking than do capped field bass clubs... that was essentially their reasoning "parking"...

Still a little sore fin over it- but not a battle I choose, as they indeed provide good public services.


----------



## security812

Wow so their kinda bitter towards bass tournaments I didn't know that the lady I spoke to was very polite and said she would help me out any way she can probably because I offered to help with kid tournaments and such I guess I will be going down there to speak personally to them and try to make them understand what we are trying to do with the future of fishing and their parks thank you


----------



## markfish

nip is right abought how some groups look down on us as bad, catching all there fish and what not,there are tons of things other hate abought tournaments,but it does bring big money to there area but they dont see it that way,lets take one lake and break it down on tournament day BERLIN, now that is a stickey parking lot to load and unload your rig with 80 more togo and at the end of it there are weekend boater with there boats and jet ski all in line and clear out on the road waiting and waiting, this is when things start to po,other and i do under stand there point but then why wait till 3pm to take your familey out boating ,well it still comes dowm to money and parking space,so keep that in mind when picking your lakes,,if we can get this club rolling and we will it will start out small and build from there,and mabey you can post something up that you are looking to buy a scales,for your club and mabey someone got an older one they will sell,be alot cheeper than a new one,and the meeting your talking abought is that on west tusk, if so then im thinking of the right area pass the old mellet mall,markfish


----------



## security812

Yes the place for the meeting is on west tusc your thinking the right area. Yes I was gonna post something to see if anyone had any older scales they wanted to sell or DONATE or any club supplies ect. If anyone has anything let me know or knows anyone


----------



## markfish

im on top of the game but never hear of that burger place but i will find


----------



## mpd5094

It's right across the street from Central Catholic High School.


----------



## security812

At the meeting, feel free to bring whoever you'd like. Schnabs has great food and ice cream so feel free to grab something to eat thanks everyone and happy new year


----------



## markfish

well we should get the bass club berger special seeing you got the inside deal there mabey we can get him to help and mabey put his name on your boat you look good in a burger wrap bass boat,all them big boys be chaseing you around the lake all day,got burger, well im going to bump the scales for ya markfish


----------



## security812

Lol I'll see what I can do he's pretty cheap tho he did give me some shirts to wear last year maybe he'll cut us a deal on food at the meeting they really do have awesome burgers and he did say something about gift certificates. Thanks Markfish happy new year and happy new year to everyone else


----------



## markfish

just wanted to catch up on lakes and how many guys are showing intrest,and have you got any leads on a used scales,ok will see ya at vics on the 17th if you make it or the burger stand, how abought a name for the club,, the canton burger bassing club,ha markfish


----------



## security812

right now a few people said they will be at the meeting maybe 5 or so no one really gave me a for sure answer. as for a name i really dont know yet maybe we'll talk about it at the meeting and im still trying to find a scale i found one on the web but it was for 295$ and some one mentioned a postal scale just leave it wrapped in plastic so it dont get wet. i hope we have a good turn out at the meeting so we can go over a bunch of stuff if not we'll eat and just talk about fishing and the club. I will also have a date and time and location for our first tournament thanks


----------



## mpd5094

I'll definitely be there. Probably won't be able to fish all the tournys due to not having weekends off. I love the idea and the fact that you're going forward with it! I borrowed a scale from the guy that runs the Wed nighters at Portage. I used it for a benefit tourny last fall. I can't remember what name brand it was, but it was waterproof. We just put the fish in a dry bag and put the bag in a basket, then on the scale. You can calibrate the scale to auto subtract the weight of the basket and bag.


----------



## security812

worst comes to worst if i have to i will buy a Rapala scale and put the fish in a weigh bag and put the handles on the hook and weigh them like that until the club does well enough to purchase scale. Guys if we can get this going I plan on having this club around for a long time just not a year and be done. thanks hope to see everyone interested at the meeting


----------



## markfish

if you dont find a scales we can have mpd,just stand and a bath room scales holding the bag,markfish


----------



## mpd5094

markfish said:


> if you dont find a scales we can have mpd,just stand and a bath room scales holding the bag,markfish


LOL! I can just picture that!


----------



## security812

Just wanted to touch base with everyone before the meeting I've been going round and round with stark parks about having a tournament at walborn so I've been thinking about another place north reservoir or long lake what's some peoples opinions I was thinking those places cause even the guys with bigger boats can fish also. Still working on a scale think I may just get a hand scale and a weigh bag a do it that way. Anyways that's a couple things we can discuss at the meeting on the 27th thanks


----------



## markfish

well like i said before look into lakes like milton w,branch, berlin- deer creek , portage all the lakes with big lots,and the hand scales deal just forget that will not fly, just my 2ct markfish


----------



## Miahjjh1

My buddy and I are def. interested in this. 

I think it sounds like a great idea and will be a lot of fun. It sounded like at first you wanted to make this a club that will be more about having fun and meeting new people with a tournament feel. Now most guys seem like they are trying to make it all about the money. 

I would agree with your first thoughts to start a club to have fun and not make it about money. Make the tournaments cheap like 30 maybe 40 bucks. I dont make a living out of fishing and do not want to spend a lot of money on tournaments but do like having the atmosphere of a tournament. Plus you could do things like a banquet at the end of the year to had out awards for "fisherman of the year" "biggest bas of the year".. things like that.

Just my opinion.


----------



## mpd5094

Miahjjh1 said:


> My buddy and I are def. interested in this.
> 
> I think it sounds like a great idea and will be a lot of fun. It sounded like at first you wanted to make this a club that will be more about having fun and meeting new people with a tournament feel. Now most guys seem like they are trying to make it all about the money.
> 
> I would agree with your first thoughts to start a club to have fun and not make it about money. Make the tournaments cheap like 30 maybe 40 bucks. I dont make a living out of fishing and do not want to spend a lot of money on tournaments but do like having the atmosphere of a tournament. Plus you could do things like a banquet at the end of the year to had out awards for "fisherman of the year" "biggest bas of the year".. things like that.
> 
> Just my opinion.


Well said! I agree with you! Also, I like Long and North. Long can be tough to park and the ramp pretty much sucks. Just my opinion. I'm coming to the meeting and may be bringing my brother and a buddy.


----------



## skeeterboy2011

hey guys ive read the thread and i am interested but wondering where ur going to fish? is berlin on the radar wb ?


----------



## security812

Awesome I like all of the most recent comments this club will be all about fun I like fishing for money but this club isn't for that I plan on a banquet at the end of the year and probably plaques for top team and big bass can't wait to see everyone at the meeting thanks everyone


----------



## fish*FEAR*me

Sounds like a good time..me and my buddy are really interested..this sounds like something we have been looking to join. Unfortunately we both work afternoons, so we might not make the meeting. Just keep us updated..and actually we both live in massillon(I grew up in Perry..graduated a panther)..so maybe we can meet up some other time.


----------



## buckeyebassman1

I recently formed a float tube bass fishing club called the Ohio Float Tube Bass Challenge and i have securd all my venues for the year already. My advice is contact the odnr first, ket them kmow what you have in mind and ask them what the ruels are for odnr owned and operated lakes. If the lake is in a state park youll need a permit, call that state park office and tell them, what you need theyll get you to the right person and usually the permits are low to no cost. If the body of water is run by a city, call the city, talk to the city manager ad let them know what you want to do. Some may ask you to fill out a permit from the city for it. If thelake is ODNR owned and operated (like reshaven wildlife area) you will need no permit or permission, you just cnat sell anything at the location like raffle tickets etc. Hope this helps. Good luck with your new series.


----------



## security812

Ok everyone one I found a scale to weigh in the fish it was used in a tournament circuit in Wisconsin he said its only a year old and in great condition he's said I could have it for $75 so if people want to pay their membership fees at the meeting that will be great. At the meeting we will discuss what lakes everyone wants to fish what kind of boats everyone has what times would be good for everyone ect. I would like to hear everyone's questions concerns and opinions and I will answer the best I can. I will also be looking for some people to step up and help out with things for the club. Thanks everyone see ya soon friday January 27 at 630 at Shnables burgers call if you need directions 330-844-7277


----------



## security812

If your not gonna be able to make the meeting please call me so I can get some info from yea 330-844-7277 if your interested in joining thanks rocco


----------



## markfish

thats good you found a scals and i will be there friday and after i sell some more things shouild have the cash e-bay working in over time,thanks markfish


----------



## stano

I don't really have the opportunity to call during normal daytime hours. My buddy and I are interested in this club/tournament series. Please keep me posted on what you get out of the meeting as far as lakes, tourney fees, etc. We have a boat, available to fish Saturdays, and are intersted in getting on board! Thanks.


----------



## security812

Hey man no problem you can call anytime I work midnights and my phone is always on. Right now I am leaning towards most of the lakes either being electric or 10hp and under Atwood would be 25hp and under but entry fee will be 40 per tournament and club membership will be 25 for the year for the team if your up now give me a call 330-844-7277 thanks


----------



## security812

Hey guys/gals Friday is coming up fast I can't wait to meet everyone and get the club rolling. Please if you can't make the meeting send me an email to [email protected] or call/text me 330-844-7277 I would like to get everyone's contact info so I can't just send a mass email/text about the next meeting ect and just to stay in contact. I also been busy contacting potential sponsors I will discuss that at the meeting anyways everyone have agood day see you all tomorrow


----------



## markfish

well with being said 10to 25 hp im out thanks markfish


----------



## mpd5094

Looks like I'm out too with the HP. Thanks anyway and good luck with the club!


----------



## security812

MPD and Markfish I still plan to fish portage tappan north reservoir a couple time through the year but also nimisila walborn leesville Atwood. I believe Springfield lake has larger hp restriction at certain times. Schedule hasn't been confirmed if you want to come to the meeting and talk about it I will see you at 630


----------



## security812

Thanks for the guys that came to the meeting tonight I think it's gonna be a a great time. Everyone that came seem like great guys and I can't wait to get the season started and fish with yea. For everyone interested but couldn't make the meeting I will be having another meeting in march please call me 330-844-7277 and I can fill yea in on tournament lakes and dates. Thanks 
Rocco


----------



## Skarfer

markfish said:


> well with being said 10to 25 hp im out thanks markfish


That puts me out too. no way I'm fishing an electric or 10-25 hp lake in my 21' nitro 288 sport on TM power only.........


----------



## security812

Scott give me a call couple things have changed


----------



## dgatrell27

mwcd cost 25 bucks for 12 club tourneys, 50 for opens. beter scheuldule quick there filling up fast. opens on tappan are usually decent turnouts. or if you want a big turnout have a open on mosquito... info from people is great, but if your running it, make it on the lakes you want. your not going to please everyone, and with a open tourney theres always people who want to fish. even if they dont commit to the club.


----------



## Mountfishing37

I'm interested for sure.. Already fishing this year in a Sunday club but I'll have some free Saturday's that I'll try to fish some of these tournaments. I have a champion with a 200.. That's all nothing smaller for the smaller lakes. Is everything set with the tournaments? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## security812

Email sent


----------



## young-gun21

Do you have an official schedule yet?

Sent from my htc Evo


----------



## Flipp

How bout posting the schedule on this thread so people can see it.

thanks


----------



## johnboy111711

whats the schedule. do you have a web site?


----------



## security812

I can give the lakes we will be fishing but the dates have not been set in stone
Walborn in April 
North reservoir in may
Leesville in may 
Tappan in June 
Nimisila in June 
Portage in July 
Tappan in August 
Championship in September


----------



## security812

Also every tournament will be on Saturday starting at 7-730


----------



## Flipp

what happen with atwood its a great lake to fish it doesnt get to much pressure. just wondering


----------



## security812

Atwood is off the schedule this year . Members that showed up at the first meeting stated that most have bigger boats and didn't feel comfortable just running trolling motor only on that big of a lake. If I where to have one at Atwood only like 3 teams would be there. Next year atwood would most likely be on the schedule


----------



## security812

There will be a final meeting march 3 2012 before our season kicks off to go over rules sign waiver forms and to get the tournament schedule handed out. If you would like to fish the tournaments you'll have to pay your membership fee I will not have any open tournament this year membership fee will be 25$ per team we will fish 7 tournaments with a bass classic in September for the top 3 team (point leaders) please call if you have any questions 330-844-7277


----------



## security812

Ok we have an official name for the club it will be Broken Rod Bass Club we have a facebook page it will have the schedule and up to date information about the club go to the page and like if you want to thanks


----------



## security812

ok guys Broken Rod Bass Club is looking for 5 more teams to join the club dead line is gonna be April 1,2012 first come first serve $25.00 team membership fee. The tournament schedule is : 4-28-12 Walborn Reservoir 7:30-3:30
5-12-12 North Reservoir 7:30-3:30
5-26-12 Leesville Lake 7:30-3:30
6-9-12 Tappan Lake 7:30-3:30
6-30-12 Nimisila Reservoir 7:00-1:30
7-21-12 Portage Lakes 7:00-3:00
8-18-12 Tappan Lake 7:30-3:30
9-8-12 Bass Classic
If you are interested please give me a call and I can go into further detail with yea 330-844-7277


----------

